# New inkjet decal paper - No bleeding, no spraying clear coat



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Ran into this looking for decal paper:
"*Lazertran Waterslide Decal Paper for Inkjet printers*
Our new Lazertran Inkjet paper is completely revolutionary. It does not need to be sprayed with a cover coat like other inkjet waterslide decals but magically the inks become waterproof after 30 minutes allowing the decal to be put in water without the colours washing away. It is an egg shell white decal that can be made clear by the application of any oil based varnish. We find oil based polyurethane works well."

but expensive $20 for 10 letter size sheets.

http://www.lazertran.com/products/lazertran_products_inkjet.htm


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Interesting. I wish there was some way to applie the decal, then apply something to the edges to make the white around the edges go away while keeping the desired white areas.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Think I'll stick with clearcoating for the time being. :thumbsup: rr


----------

